# Qype api



## newbie2009 (12. Dez 2010)

hey leute schreibe gerade an einem Servlet mit der Anbindung an QYPE, 

wollte mir nun die reviews holen, indem ich eine bestimmte id übergebe,laut qype soll das so gehen :

```
http://api.qype.com/v1/places/{place_id}/reviews
```

place id =1491506
und dann natürlich der consumer key, sodass sich folgendes ergibt:


```
http://api.qype.com/v1/places/1491506/reviews&consumer_key=xxxxxxxxXxx
```

aber irgendwie erhalte ich keine xml als antwort, hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit qype und kann mir weiterhlefen?

vielen dank im voraus

mfg newbie


----------



## tagedieb (13. Dez 2010)

Ich kenn mich mit qype zwar nicht aus aber die requestparameter werden von der URI mit einen '?' und nicht mit einem '&' getrennt. Das '&' wird verwendet um noch weitere requestparameter anzuhaengen.


```
http://api.qype.com/v1/places/1491506/reviews?consumer_key=xxxxxxxxXxx&key2=value2
```


----------



## newbie2009 (13. Dez 2010)

oh sorry das war der falsche link der sieht natürlich so aus :


```
http://api.qype.com/v1/places/1491506/reviews&consumer_key=XxxxxXxxxxX
```

hoffe einer kann mir weiter helfen ^^


----------



## SlaterB (13. Dez 2010)

? statt & gesehen?

was bedeuten eigentlich die Xe, sollte es damit schon funktionieren? wieso postest du jetzt andere als vorher,
im Browser eingetippt liefert das ? 'Unauthorized', das & dagegen 'We're sorry, but something went wrong.',
was nun besser ist..


----------



## ARadauer (13. Dez 2010)

also keine xml? was den, json? poste mal einen response...


----------



## newbie2009 (13. Dez 2010)

aso  

ok nochma langsam die x im consumer_key ist halt ein schlüssel, den man bei der registrierung bekommt.

das format das zurückgeliefert werden soll, ist xml, das ist aber eigentlich das standardformat, das bei anfragen in qype geliefert wird, andere anfragen mit der api gehen aber bei reviews läuft irgendwas schief.

hier vll noch der link zum besseren verständnis.

Places Resource [Qype API Wiki]


----------

